# Reaper keeps crashing constantly because of EZDrummer?



## The Beard (Sep 28, 2011)

For the past few weeks Reaper has been working perfectly fine, but now, every time I open it and load my project, it crashes immediately after and does the whole "Reaper has stopped working. A problem caused Reaper to stop working" thing 

I'm thinking that it has to do with Reaper loading EZDrummer. Usually when EZDrummer loads, the little "mb" thing in the bottom right corner starts at zero and loads all the way up to like 140mb or so. But for some reason mine is starting at like 200 and loading all the way up to 1600mb and then it crashes and shuts down Reaper!

Is there any way to stop it from doing this or to just make it stop crashing altogether? I tried reinstalling it, but it didn't fix anything


----------



## The Beard (Sep 30, 2011)

Bump, anything guys? 
This problem with Reaper is really killing my will to record


----------



## BMU (Oct 1, 2011)

Are you running out of RAM? SD 2 has the option to load only those samples it's actually using instead of the whole kit & all articulations. ("Cache" or whatever.) Does EZD have something similar you can try? Try 16 bit samples instead of 24, if you're running 24...

Also you can start reaper up with no VSTs loaded (sort of a safe mode), look under Reaper's program files group in Windows for that option. Start it up that way and load VSTs in one by one to id the problem.

You didn't give -any- details so it's hard to reply, I'm just farting around in the dark here. You've searched the Reaper & EZD forums?


----------



## Winspear (Oct 1, 2011)

I looked in EZ and couldn't find any options like said above- that was my first thought too. 
However, Ezdrummers kit isn't actually that big. Around 200mb I think? Sounds like it's trying to load all the options for each kit piece, for some reason. 
Safe mode sounds good.


----------



## Insightibanez (Oct 1, 2011)

Try changing the MB "MegaBytes" to a lower number in Settings under Memory Usage Limit. 

Also check your Computers CPU level while you have a Reaper and Superior Drummer runinng.


----------



## The Beard (Oct 6, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Sounds like it's trying to load all the options for each kit piece, for some reason.



You hit the nail on the head 
When I made fx presets for each kit piece, being the idiot I am, I included the EZDrummer VSTi in each preset, making it load the whole EZDrummer program for each single preset. 

I opened it in safe mode (with fx offline) and went back through and deleted EZDrummer from each of my fx presets that I made and now it's back to working like a charm 

Thanks guys!!


----------

